# Your size adult dogs



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

What sizes are your German shepherds? I may get one from Von lotta, breeder expects 80-85lbs dad is 80lbs 65 cm mom 70lbs 60 cm. My Riley boy is 5-years-old Labradoodle 72, 66cm. We both agree it was just a guest, my breeder with Riley said he would be 50lbs. I want a large German shepherd at least 80-95lbs 65cm. Perhaps I lack measurement education. Although I can be particular, we don't always get who/what we want, so be happy for what you got. Love him for more than just size, for who he is. I'm sure I will love him a lot to death. Need a new life a new dog to help me change grow, help get out of situations, be preoccupied with this guy, train consistently become a strong pack leader, and much more. There are German shepherd with all sorts of sizes, individuals, we never know who they are going to be love them all. Besides will have German shepherds for the rest of my life! So will have plenty of sizes, individuals, all will touch my heart, all will be loved, be flexible with all, sleep in my room, and who I got. Be nice to pet the back or head without always having to bend down. :hug:


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko is 28 inches tall (I have no idea how many cm that is...) and about 90lbs. His dad is pretty big and his mom was pretty average, I never met his mom since she passed shortly after she had her litter. His sister from another litter was pretty big. I like large dogs but I would have been happy if he was 70lbs or 120lbs.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

My girl is poised to be 30kg or so when she's an adult so about 66lbs? I'd say that's about ideal for me.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is 29" and 85-90 lbs at a little over 2 years old. I haven't weighed him in a couple months >.<'


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen's 8 months and 69 lbs (male). My other male shepherd is 4 years and 75 lbs


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure of height on either, but my 5.5 year old male is a little over 80lbs and my female is probably 54lbs give or take at almost 2 years old.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My male is 2.5 years and weighs about 74 pounds. Not sure on height but he looks just normal GSD size to me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 28-28.5 inches at the shoulder, he weighs 85 pounds and he's 5.5 years old.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Myah is just shy of a year and is about 65 pounds.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger is somewhere around 25" and is currently 65# at 1 with a lot of filling out to do.

But you worry me


> Need a new life a new dog to help me change grow, help get out of situations, be preoccupied with this guy, train consistently become a strong pack leader, and much more.


No person, no animal can "change" you or "help get out of situations". Only you can do that for yourself. And you have a habit of being obsessive about dogs so "be preoccupied with this guy" is not a good thing in your case. You need to find a healthy balance for this relationship to work.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Seger is somewhere around 25" and is currently 65# at 1 with a lot of filling out to do.
> 
> But you worry me
> 
> ...



Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon is 6 years old, 24.5" tall, and 70-75lbs (about 74lb right now, slightly out of shape sports-wise but nicer looking). He is judged as "correct medium" size, V-rated and a UKC Champion. Most people guess he weighs 85lbs when they see a photo or meet him in person.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau is 3 years old, 24 inches tall, lean, and weighs around 68-72 lbs. Most people think he is bigger than he is.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Donovan is 88# and somewhere around 24.5-25". He definitely looks bigger than he is because he is so thick with a big fat head.


----------



## Moose's Mom (Oct 22, 2014)

My boy Moose is a mix, looks 98% like a shepherd but he's about 3 1/2 and weighs about 60 pounds. Not sure what he's mixed with but I think maybe hound and pittie because he is a HOUSE! If he wants to go somewhere you don't, he might drag you there


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The german shepherds I've had over the years, and Masi now, have always been pretty consistent in size except for one All , even my females & Masi now, have been / are 26" at the shoulders. Masi has been on a diet (she got quite chunky last winter!), and I've got her down to 75# altho she may be looking a little thin to me..Anyhow, the "mutant" , Kodi was 32" at the shoulders and 125lbs of lean bod..but he was definitely not planned to be that large..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Both my guys are right at 25" high and 75ish pounds. Although Rocky's down to 70lb having lost some muscle in his rear.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo is 29.5 inches and about 78 lbs at 4 years. He's a gazelle.


----------

